# 90 day rule for EU nationals to visit Portugal without applying for residency?



## John and Cecil (Dec 22, 2019)

I have been looking for information about this but it is very difficult to find. I know if a non EU national (lets say a man from the USA) visits the EU Schengen area he would be permitted to stay up to 90 days and then he must leave for 90 days. But when a EU citizen visits another EU country (lets say an Italian citizen visiting Portugal) he is permitted to stay in Portugal for up to 90 days without obtaining a residency permit. Now lets say he decides to leave on the 90th day and travel to another EU country (lets say Spain), how long must the Italian citizen wait before he can visit Portugal again without the need to apply for a residency permit? Is it 90 days in and 90 days out like the Schengen area rules, or is it 90 days per calendar year, or perhaps they enforce some other criteria like the man must return to his country of citizenship before returning again? 

I am just looking for the legal interpretation of this law. We will assume the man does not have any family, financial, or business ties to Portugal when he leaves and his lease has expired, and he establishes a new lease in Spain immediately after leaving. 

Thank you and be safe!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

An hour? At least if you're just asking about yourself. There are limits on how long a tourist car can be driven outside it's home country but that's six months out of the year. 

The idea behind the requirement to get residency is to avoid people becoming a burden on the host country. But under EU law governments even if they're keeping an eye on you can't impose very severe penalties. It's usually at most a relatively small fine. 

https://europa.eu/youreurope/citize...ormalities/registering-residence/index_en.htm


----------



## John and Cecil (Dec 22, 2019)

NickZ said:


> An hour? At least if you're just asking about yourself. There are limits on how long a tourist car can be driven outside it's home country but that's six months out of the year.
> 
> The idea behind the requirement to get residency is to avoid people becoming a burden on the host country. But under EU law governments even if they're keeping an eye on you can't impose very severe penalties. It's usually at most a relatively small fine.
> 
> https://europa.eu/youreurope/citize...ormalities/registering-residence/index_en.htm


An hour, LOL  Now I am seeing why my search turned up nothing. Yes I am just asking about myself. My problem is the plague could not have worse timing My original plan was to stay in Spain just over the border for up to 90 days, then stay in Portugal on the other side of the border but Spain is closed and not allowing rentals. I figure it could take 6 months to find the right home to buy in Portugal, and then I would apply for residency. A car is not a problem as I do not have one, all I have is an electric assist bicycle. I would like to buy a small and extremely fuel efficient motorcycle but I think I would need to wait for the residency permit to do that. 

Thank you.


----------



## vianina (Feb 25, 2020)

My recollection is that it’s 90/180 days.


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

John and Cecil said:


> An hour, LOL  Now I am seeing why my search turned up nothing. Yes I am just asking about myself. My problem is the plague could not have worse timing My original plan was to stay in Spain just over the border for up to 90 days, then stay in Portugal on the other side of the border but Spain is closed and not allowing rentals. I figure it could take 6 months to find the right home to buy in Portugal, and then I would apply for residency. A car is not a problem as I do not have one, all I have is an electric assist bicycle. I would like to buy a small and extremely fuel efficient motorcycle but I think I would need to wait for the residency permit to do that.
> 
> Thank you.


You plan has big flaw, Spain and Portugal are in Schengen zone, so border hopping make no difference to 90 day rule.

I suggest you read info from EU link again.
https://ec.europa.eu/home-affairs/what-we-do/policies/borders-and-visas/visa-policy/schengen_visa_en


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The OP is I think an EU citizen. He's worried about the requirement to register for residence.


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

Devil is in the detail.

His header says "Originally from usa.".


----------



## John and Cecil (Dec 22, 2019)

proud.to.be.EUROPEAN said:


> Devil is in the detail.
> 
> His header says "Originally from usa.".


Huh?

The header states:

_"90 day rule for *EU nationals* to visit Portugal without applying for residency?"_

If you read through the entire first post the question is stated again, which is how long a EU citizen must leave another EU country before legally returning without applying for residency. 

Perhaps you were referring to my profile which states I am originally from the USA? If so you should know that a person can be born in one country and also be a citizen of another. Some people have EU citizenship and yet they have never been there, not even once 

Anyway thank you for trying.


----------

